# St George's Hospital



## Rubex (Dec 27, 2017)

St George’s Hospital was closed in October 2012 after legionella was discovered on one of the wards. 

The Hornchurch Facility was opened in 1938, at that time it was called Suttons Institution and was primarily an old people’s home. This changed during the Second World War when the Institution was used to house R.A.F. Hornchurch airman. In 1948 the site was taken over by the ministry of health and was officially made a hospital and renamed St George’s Hospital.

In 2005 a decision had to be made on whether to refurbish, redevelop, or close the hospital. These plans were only put on hold after a campaign was led by the local MP. In 2007 the then head of nursing at the hospital said the facilities were “not suitable for the care of adults” and the Havering Primary Care trust once again said that the site would require a rebuild to ensure the facilities were up to the standard that patients expected.

The site now has planning permission for over 200 homes, although sections of the hospital are being retained due to their architectural merit. 

Also, anyone planning on visiting the site should be aware that there are two young German Shepherd dogs that the handlers allow to run freely in and out of the buildings. 
















































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## mookster (Dec 27, 2017)

That hall, and those murals are lovely. Not seen this one for a while either!


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 27, 2017)

Really enjoyed this one, you have taken some great shots and love that decaying hall.


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 27, 2017)

Very cool very swag. Don't see much hospital derpage in such good nick these days.


----------



## LadyPandora (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome set sweetie 
This needs a revisit once I’ve gotten around to washing my pants from the last time


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 27, 2017)

Very nicely done Rubex. 

Was here a few nights ago for a spot of lunch on the roof with a mate


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2017)

Superb set Rubex.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 27, 2017)

Glorious corridor shots Rubex So glad you say that some of these buildings will be retained, I think they have been underrated they would make great apartments. 

Great to see this place again, love the bunny tile and the bike shots too


----------



## King Al (Dec 27, 2017)

Great Pics! That hall is superb, not many of them left now ay. Really enjoyed this report Rubex!


----------



## Rubex (Dec 28, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> Very cool very swag. Don't see much hospital derpage in such good nick these days.



Yeah it's a cool place Slim. You'd love the tower  



mockney reject said:


> Very nicely done Rubex.
> 
> Was here a few nights ago for a spot of lunch on the roof with a mate



It's the perfect place for a spot of lunch haha thank you for all your help btw! 



prettyvacant71 said:


> Glorious corridor shots Rubex So glad you say that some of these buildings will be retained, I think they have been underrated they would make great apartments.
> 
> Great to see this place again, love the bunny tile and the bike shots too



The corridors are amazing! Hah I did tell jsp to pack his toys away but he was having none of it!!


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 28, 2017)

You got some great shots there Rubex, such a lovely place! I’m sure you would’ve handled those dogs with ease haha!


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 29, 2017)

Rubex said:


> It's the perfect place for a spot of lunch haha thank you for all your help btw!




Anytime


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 2, 2018)

Loving this one Jenna


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice pics there! Looks a good explore!


----------



## Ferox (Jan 16, 2018)

Spot on Rubex. Not seen this place for a while. You have captured it well. Good to see the murals are still there.


----------



## Malenis (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice one Rubex!!  x


----------



## odeon master (Jan 18, 2018)

like a good old hospital explore, the last shot on the tower, you can see a small brick plinth with 4 studs sticking out, recon that was where an 3 phase air raid siren was bolted down


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2018)

Absolutely incredible. Reminds me of the reports from the early 00's that got me in to UE! 
Cheers for sharing J!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 20, 2018)

Superb set of photos Rubex, what a place! Loved the painted corridors & mortuary.... plus glad you managed to avoid the dogs!!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 20, 2018)

odeon master said:


> the last shot on the tower, you can see a small brick plinth with 4 studs sticking out, recon that was where an 3 phase air raid siren was bolted down



With its modern grey epoxy roof sealing coat, it follows the early standard specification for an UHF aerial hold-down. Perhaps it could be a reuse of a WW2 era base to save money, who knows? All the sirens we came across in the early 60's were mounted on roof top steel frame-works; they were still connected into the warning 'grid', and I can remember a few Civil Defence tests during those times


----------



## smiler (Jan 20, 2018)

The corridor shots were excellent, you should have done a selfie on the trike though, Thanks


----------



## Lormack (Jan 24, 2018)

great pics and report- Love the murals on the walls!!


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice one. Wish I'd done the hall on my visit but time was cut short. Bugger.


----------

